# Sharing Usb Modem Internet to Wireless Router



## kmkz3alex (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello,

I have D-Link DVA-G3670B Wireless Router But without the usb Port, a PC running Windows 7 Ultimate, a usb modem that I use to connect to the internet and one Ethernet Cable.

My question is:
How can i share the internet from the usb modem to the wireless router so I can connect my other WiFi devices to the internet?
The router is Factory settings.

Can i get a step by step instruction please?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm assuming you mean you have mobile wireless service. Remember that your monthly data usage is probably limited, so keep an eye on your use if you don't care for a nasty financial surprise end of month.

Use ICS on the computer and ...

JohnWill's procedure (Aug. 30, 2008) for configuring a secondary router as a switch and, optionally, wireless access point follows.

*Connecting* two (or more) *SOHO broadband* routers together.

_*Note*: The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. [You will not need a cross-over cable if one of the "routers" is a computer.] Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------



## kmkz3alex (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes, it's a mobile wireless service.

I'm having a hard time following your instructions.

Who's the "primary router" and "secondary router"? According to this:








I think the primary to wich you refer is the "Other router" in the pic above.Specifically the Usb Wireless service wich i connect for the internet. And the secondary is the wireless router I intend to configure to "spread" the internet.

D-Link uses 192.168.1.1 instead of 192.168.0.1 to connect to the interface. I changed all of those 0(zeros) with one.
But I sense I've done everything wrong.
Do you mind if you make a more detailed step-by-step tutorial on how to make this work?
The PC with the internet doesn't have WiFi. I have a laptop for that, wich I intend to connect to the wireles router.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't understand your desired network. Originally I thought that you were using a mobile wireless USB modem on a PC for internet access, and wanted to connect a wireless router to the PC by ethernet cable. In that scenario the "primary" router is the PC with Internet Connection Sharing enabled on the mobile wireless connection, and the "secondary" router is the wireless router (which will be used as ethernet switch and wireless access point).


----------



## kmkz3alex (Mar 6, 2012)

TerryNet said:


> I don't understand your desired network. Originally I thought that you were using a mobile wireless USB modem on a PC for internet access, and wanted to connect a wireless router to the PC by ethernet cable..


You are corect. That's the plan. Sorry if i confused you with the second post. I just had a hard time puting it all together and I wanted to make sure I got it right.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OK, I think that ICS in Windows 7 uses 192.168.137.x, so try 192.168.137.254 for the LAN IP address of the wireless router.


----------

